# what are giant mealworms?



## funkybee (Mar 27, 2009)

Ok so I just went to the store and got some mealworms and just realized that they are labled giant mealorms. This is the first time I have bought them so I have no idea how big they are sopposed to be. So are giant mealworms the same as regular mealworms or is that just another name for superworms?? The container they are in says refridgerate and they are in the fridge now and I have read on this forum that if they are superworms they will die if refridgerated so I guess I'll know by tommorrow, but I was just wondering if someone could clear this up for me...what are they?


----------



## Hedgehogs (Apr 8, 2009)

Well from my experience from years of buying crickets and mealies for my salamander and frogs... I really don't know. :lol: 
I just think they were labled wrong because normal mealworms shouldn't be refrigerated, atleast that's what I've read. How long are they? How thick? If it turns out to be super worms you can just cut the heads off before feading them to your hedgie.


----------



## funkybee (Mar 27, 2009)

Here this will help


----------



## Zalea (Sep 12, 2008)

Giant mealworms and superworms are two totally different insects. Giant mealworms are mealworms that are typically treated with a growth hormone to make them much bigger than those not treated. This process alters their bodies and makes them unable to keep a colony going, so if you ever want to start a colony don't get those. 

Most people don't want to feed them to hedgies because of that hormone. There are no studies on what effect the hormone might have over long periods of time, and most people feel that they shouldn't risk feeding those when it's just as easy to buy small ones that haven't been treated. Most pet stores I've seen have their mealies labeled "small" or "giant" accordingly, so next time just be sure to get the small container.


----------



## funkybee (Mar 27, 2009)

great so I don't have to cut off the head before feeding them to my hedgie?


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

funkybee said:


> great so I don't have to cut off the head before feeding them to my hedgie?


If they are dead by morning, then they were superworms...And they're dead...

If they are alive by morning, then they are hormone fed mealworms, which I would personally be wary of feeding, because we have no idea what all those hormones would do to our hedgies.

Next time, normal mealworms are usually under 2 inches long, and only a bit thicker than that toothpick. And if you don't want them turning into those aliens and then beetles, then you keep them in the fridge, though you have to take them out about once a week to feed them.


----------



## funkybee (Mar 27, 2009)

Alright I guess I should just scrap these ones and go down to the store tommorrow and get the proper ones lol. Hormone filled anything does not sound too good to eat.


----------



## gyaku (Jul 9, 2009)

One question, what if they come to you dead in a metal container?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

If you mean canned insects, they are fine to feed. Don't feed dead ones that are in the plastic cup or what not with the live ones, though.


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

"funkybee", that picture you posted IS that of a giant (hormone induced) mealworm.

Here is a diagram that shows the difference:

[attachment=0:2qihxngj]wormdifferences.jpg[/attachment:2qihxngj]

------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

